
Microsoft gets patent for real-time f-bomb bleeping - josefresco
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081020-microsoft-gets-patent-for-real-time-f-bomb-bleeping.html
======
hopeless
I hate this "f-bomb" phrase. It puts a minor expletive in the same league as
h-bombs, a-bombs, 500lb bombs, cluster bombs and roadside bombs. For fucks
sake...

